# How can I buy rapidshare premium account ?



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 20, 2007)

I want to buy rapidshare premium account. How to go about it. What is the entire procedure. They(rapidhsare) want it through Paypal. How to operate Paypal. Will someone guide me?


----------



## 24online (Mar 21, 2007)

they have wire transfer option...register in their site and ask bank for transfer money to rapidshare a/c... extra charges r paid by u ?? dont know how  much.. but tell us if u do....

Account owner: RapidShare AG
IBAN: CH91 0483 5009 1878 3200 0
BIC/SWIFT: CRESCHZZ80A
Bank: CREDIT SUISSE, ZUERICH


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 21, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> I want to buy rapidshare premium account. How to go about it. What is the entire procedure. They(rapidhsare) want it through Paypal. How to operate Paypal. Will someone guide me?



Just Go to Paypal.com and open a Account. Transfer money to your Paypal Account using a Credit Card and pay to Rapidshare. Once Payment is done, you will get login details automatically. 

By the Way, you dont even need to open a Paypal Account. You can use your Credit Card


----------



## mkmkmk (Mar 22, 2007)

what if person dont have credit card ? whats another method of payment ?


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 22, 2007)

*RS FAQ*
    *

      Which UPLOAD RULES have to be followed?

          o No files that are not allowed to be shared. (no illegal, pornographic or copyrighted files)
          o Number of downloads: Unlimited. We have files being downloaded more than 100.000 times.
    *

      Which DOWNLOAD RULES have to be followed? (Terms of use)

          o Free users have to enter some letters before the downloads start in order to have the permission to use the infrastructure of RapidShare for free.
          o Free users may only download a certain amount of Megabytes per hour. If this amount is exceeded, a message will appear.
          o If a free user violates this terms of use, RapidShare has the right to permanently ban the free user from the RapidShare network.
          o People writing programs with the goal to violate our terms of use will be made fully responsible for the financial losses/damages.
    *

      I have a slow upload- and/or download-speed! What can I do?

      Our network-connections are far from being full. We always buy more bandwidth than we really need in order to avoid bottle-necks. Neither uploading nor downloading is limited! If you still have a slow upload-speed, try choosing a different network-path for uploading your files. You can choose from three different network-paths in the upload-form. When downloading files, you can select three different download-paths as well. If all paths are slow, the only thing you can do is to call your local provider and complain there.
    *

      I have bought an account, but I have not received my login information. What should I do now?

      If you have a spam/junk mail folder in your mailbox, please check if you find our e-mail there. Unfortunately some spam-filters mark our login information e-mails as spam.
      You can also request the e-mail again at this page. If you get the message that no account with your e-mail address was found, its possible that the payment has not yet been cleared. Your account is created when the payment is completed, i.e. when it has been transferred to RapidShare. If you pay via PayPal using your credit card, this usually is done instantly. With other payment methods it can take some days.
      If you did not find a solution here, please contact our support. In order to find your payment and your account, we need at least one of the following informations:

          o The exact e-mail address from which the payment was sent
          o The PayPal Transaction ID (a code consisting of 17 letters and numbers)
          o The PayPal receipt number (a code similar to 1234-1234-1234-1234)
      You can find the Transaction ID or receipt number in your PayPal account or in the payment confirmation e-mail you have received from PayPal.
    *

      What are Premium-Points?

      Upload your files in your Premium-Zone, and you will get points for downloads of your files. You can then convert your collected points to free premium-accounts. (Check "Convert points" in your premium-zone.) You can also extend your own premium-account for free. You will get one point per download if the downloader is a free-user AND your file is bigger than 1 MB AND the downloader has generated less than 5 points in the last hour. These rules have been introduced to protect us from abuse.
    *

      Can I resume broken downloads?

      Yes, but only if you own a Premium-account. With a Premium-account, your requests are sent through more complex server-routines, which also support download-accelerators. Those programs support resume of broken files and even segmented downloads. This means, you can download the same file with many streams, resulting in higher download-speed.
    *

      Which download-accelerators can I use?

      Right now we have tested the following programs successfully: GetRight, FlashGet, GoZilla and IDM.
      Please notice that due to the nature of the TCP-protocol and the fact that some download managers are poorly designed, its possible that your download logs show more traffic than you have evidently downloaded. However, this is not a bug within RapidShare because we log exactly the traffic leaving our network. The more streams you use in parallel, the more "overhead-traffic" might be logged.
    *

      Your system complaints about that I am already downloading files or that I have already downloaded too much. But I did not download anything! Whats wrong there?

      Our system checks your IP-address in order to count the downloads. If you are getting this message and you really did not download anything, then you are using a proxy-server, which is used by other people as well. Even if you have no proxy-server set up in your configuration, there are many providers who force a transparent proxy-servers between you and the net. If you do not believe us, go to other pages telling you your IP-address (for example *www.myipaddress.com.) But what can you do? You have to disable this proxy-server. If you are not able to disable the proxy-server, the only solution IS a Premium-account. Premium-users are recognized by cookies, not by IP-address. Unfortunately we cannot disable our IP-check, else people would download so much that we would have to close down this service completely. I hope you understand our situation in this matter.
    *

      I have purchased a premium-account, but your system does not recognize me! Whats wrong?

      Please make sure you have enabled cookies on your system. Also make sure you do not have software installed, which blocks sending of cookies. Some firewalls for example like to do this. You do not HAVE to accept cookies, but you will have to enter your login-data for every file you want to download, if you do not accept cookies.
    *

      Can I browse your big file-archive?

      No. Not everyone wants his files to be seen by everyone. In order to protect privacy, its absolutely impossible to get files, which URL's you do not know.
    *

      Can I delete my uploaded files?

      Sure you can! After your upload, you will get two links. The download-link, which you give to everyone you want, and a delete-link, which you keep for yourself. Just click on the delete-link and your file will be deleted immediately.
    *

      How long are my files hosted?

      No limit. Nevertheless even we have to clean up our drives from time to time, so we will delete files that have not been accessed for 45 days or longer. Premium-users don't have to worry about this. We NEVER delete your files until you cancel your membership.
    *

      What are remote-uploads and how can I start them?

      By using remote-uploads, we will download the file for you and upload it automatically to RapidShare. In your premium-zone you click on "Remote-Uploads" and add your URLs there. We will then download the file for you and re-upload it in your premium-zone. Normally this will work very fast as we have really big bandwidth here. Imagine you have DSL10000000 at your home.. Thats fast, isn't it? If the server with the file is very slow, our download will be slow as well of course. Please notice that we will automatically abort downloads taking longer than 3 hours.
    *

      Can I use remote-uploads with authentication as well?

      Yes, thats possible. Just use *LOGIN:PASSWORD@www.server.com/file.zip and replace LOGIN with your login on that server and PASSWORD with your password there. We will login on that server with that data then. Please do not use your RapidShare-Login, this is wrong! Your login-data is safe with us. After you have finished any remote-upload, you can delete your remote-job from the list. This way you will delete any data about the remote-upload itself, including the login-data you have given.
    *

      I use remote-uploads, but the files are just very small! What is wrong?

      Many services, like RapidShare as well, use mechanisms to disable download-managers and direct-downloads. So if you enter a normal RapidShare-link, you will also get a very small file (and not the file itself). But if you use an URL with login and password like *LOGIN:PASSWORD@rapidshare.com/files/73746274/file.zip, the download will actually work.
    *

      How many files can I upload at the same time via remote-uploads?

      You can manage up to 100 jobs at the same time. This means, you can transfer up to 100 files in parallel.


plz No more questions!


----------



## dreamboyrules (May 26, 2007)

1) rapidshare.de account for 6 months for 44 Euros ( on the website ) it means $59 i

will sell u the account for $55 ( RS - 2227 in indian rupees ) it means $4 discount ! 

2) rapidshare.com account for 1 year for 54.99 Euros ( on the website ) its mean
$ 74 i will sell u the account for $70 ( RS - 2834 in indian rupees ) it means $4 discount !

3) filefactory.com account for 1 year for $89 i will sell u for $85 ( RS - 3442 in indian rupees ) again $4 discount !

payment will be accepted through :
paypal 
egold
moneybooker
and if indian than dd ( demand draft ) is also accepted !

if anybody interested send pm me !


----------

